# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Project Titan, building a self-driving electric car, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

Apple electric car project on Wikipedia

Apple Car, Apple's vehicle project, focused on building an autonomous driving system.

Leader - John Giannandrea

Kevin Lynch

----------


## Airicist

Article "Documents confirm Apple is building self-driving car"
Exclusive: Correspondence obtained by the Guardian shows Project Titan is further along than many suspected and company is scouting for test locations

by Mark Harris
August 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Taps Bob Mansfield to Oversee Car Project"
Highly regarded executive helped bring to market many of Apple’s signature products

by Daisuke Wakabayashi
July 25, 2016

Bob Mansfield on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Is Said to Be Rethinking Strategy on Self-Driving Cars"

by Daisuke Wakabayashi and Brian X. Chen
September 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Apple Scaled Back Its Titanic Plan to Take on Detroit"

by Mark Gurman, Alex Webb
October 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple reveals self-driving car plans"

December 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Said to Near Road Tests of Self-Driving Car Software"

by Mark Gurman
April 14, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "What’s Apple’s Filings Say About Its Self-Driving Car Program"

by Mark Harris
April 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Check Out the Lexus That Apple's Using to Test Self-Driving Car Technology"

by Mark Bergen and Alex Webb
April 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple leases a fleet of Lexus SUV's from Hertz to test its self-driving technology"
 Apple is renting Lexus RX450h sport-utility vehicles from Hertz
The iPhone maker is concentrating on technology for self-driving cars 
Tim Cook says firm sees it as 'the mother of all AI projects'

by Mark Prigg For Dailymail.com
June 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple's latest self-driving test car reportedly spotted on California roads"

by Brett Williams
October 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Apple self-driving car in Sunnyvale

Published on Nov 9, 2017




> Back in mid September, I met an Apple self-driving prototype on the roads.  It's festooned with Velodyne 16 laser pucks and many more sensors.  Apple is following the "design for future hardware" plan.

----------


## Airicist

"Apple poaches senior self-driving engineer from Waymo"

June 16, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple is late to a self driving milestone — its first test car accident"

August 31, 2018
by Kirsten Korosec

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple just dismissed more than 200 employees from Project Titan, its autonomous vehicle group"

January 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple buys self-driving car startup Drive.ai"

by Sophia Kunthara and Melia Russell
June 25, 2019

Drive.ai, driverless car technology, Mountain View, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Shifts Leadership of Self-Driving Car Unit to AI Chief"

by Mark Gurman
December 8, 2020

Article "Apple's AI and Siri chief John Giannandrea now overseeing Apple Car development"

by Mike Peterson
December 8, 2020

John Giannandrea

----------


## Airicist

Article "Report: Apple working with TSMC on self-driving car chips, model is ‘similar to Tesla’"

by Chance Miller
December 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exclusive: Apple targets car production by 2024 and eyes 'next level' battery technology - sources"

by Stephen Nellis, Norihiko Shirouzu, Paul Lienert
December 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Apple’s self-driving car plans might transform the company itself"

by Ben Dickson
December 31, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exclusive: Apple held talks with EV startup Canoo in 2020"
As part of the Silicon Valley giant’s secretive push into the automotive space

by Sean O'Kane
January 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s self-driving car strategy still has many holes"

by Ben Dickson
February 8, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Rumored Apple Car Is Bad News for Elon"
Plus: The Ford heir, presidential briefings, and a sad day for gadget lovers.

by Steven Levy
February 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Why Apple will build a car

Mar 4, 2021




> And, for good measure, some very good reasons it may not. An Apple car must be distinctive, popular and profitable, or the company has little reason to risk its financial and reputational capital.


"Is an Apple car the next iPod or the next Apple Television?"
It could make a lot of sense and very little sense, at the same time.

by Brian Cooley 
March 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tim Cook drops some hints on Apple’s car plans, shares what he thinks of Elon Musk and Tesla"

by Jessica Bursztynsky
April 5, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s Watch Software Chief Takes Over Self-Driving Car Project"

by Mark Gurman
September 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple Accelerates Work on Car Project, Aiming for Fully Autonomous Vehicle"

by Mark Gurman
November 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple Car Project Stands to Benefit From Downfall of EV Startup Canoo"

by Mark Gurman
May 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Engineer admits he stole trade secrets while working on the Apple Car"
The case stems from a 2018 investigation

by Mitchell Clark
August 22, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple Scales Back Self-Driving Car and Delays Debut Until 2026"
Fully autonomous system is no longer planned for initial debut
Company aims to sell consumer model by 2026 for under $100,000

by Mark Gurman
December 6, 2022

----------

